# remove cap nails or not?



## aqua0322 (Nov 11, 2019)

hey all,
If I have existing decking with old tar paper that I want to remove the tar paper and install synthetic underlayment, do I need to remove all existing cap nails in addition to the tar paper or can I leave the cap nails if none are protruding?
There are literally a thousand cap nails in place.
thanks in advance for advice


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

What type of roofing will go on it? Cap nails will telegraph through metal if installed on the decking instead of battens. You will be ok if installing comp shingles, shakes, stone coated steel, slate or tiles.


And welcome to the forum!


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Take care to remove all old fasteners nails or felt tabs out of old decking. This is not only a good craftsmanship but a good point for sales. Removing these things gives a clean work area and less things to eventually protrude back through the shingles.


----------

